# Netted Dragon Thread



## GeckoJosh (Nov 18, 2011)

As the title suggests this is a thread for everybody to share their Netted pics, both Central and Western 

I will kick of with a few of my own


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 18, 2011)

nice on josh !
though, mine are cuter  hehe





























DRiNK TIME!

[video=youtube_share;HXu4l8Vh6Vc]http://youtu.be/HXu4l8Vh6Vc[/video]


----------



## Niall (Nov 18, 2011)

Only got this photos of one of my westerns.
I have 4 in total (2M 2F)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 18, 2011)

Niall said:


> Only got this photos of one of my westerns.
> I have 4 in total (2M 2F)



Wow Niall, MORE PHOTOS PLEASE LOL!!!!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Niall said:


> Only got this photos of one of my westerns.
> I have 4 in total (2M 2F)



far out thats crazy !!!!
ive always wanted a western


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 18, 2011)

One more for now


----------



## Niall (Nov 18, 2011)

haha he has the best colour of them all, will get photos of all 4 tomorrow.
Got 9 eggs incubating at the moment, so will be interesting to see what colours they come out with.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds good Niall, Western Netteds are awesome, its a pity they are so scarce in the hobby over here


----------



## Niall (Nov 18, 2011)

Ive already had a few people from over East email me to put them down for a pair, most get put off when I tell them about the DEC export fees...

Sooner or later they should be more common, only know 1 other person in WA who has bred them and thats my mate.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Amazing colour there Niall  Are the westerns all generally colourful like that?

and this is my little guy, he never got huge despite being such a pig -


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 19, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> Amazing colour there Niall  Are the westerns all generally colourful like that?
> 
> and this is my little guy, he never got huge despite being such a pig -


He is a stunner, I love his patterning


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah I don't see many like him with more patches than spots. Pity he has no female with him, haven't been able to find one and he's a bit lonely!


----------



## Niall (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes mostly all Westerns have red, orange and yellow colouration on them.
The male pictured above has orange on his chest and the other male I have has high yellow colour on his chest.

Forgot about getting photos of them, I will get off my *** one day and do it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 23, 2011)

Come on Nial lol, get of your butt and stop holding out!!!!


----------



## Tiesto (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow nice pictures guys. The western netted looks awesome, I'd love to see more photos.

Here's a picture of one of my male netted dragons!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 28, 2011)

He is a stunner Tiesto, he kinda look like my male


----------



## Niall (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright here are the photos


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks!!!
The colour is like opposite day compared to C.nuchalis, with their colour in their head instead of the body


----------



## Niall (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I am happy I had the chance of getting this small colony when they are so rare to find for sale.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 9, 2011)

One more pic of 3 of my Netteds


----------



## Niall (Dec 18, 2011)

I got to say this is just a bit cute..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats awesome Niall, I really want some now.
Maybe next season I can import some of you?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 18, 2011)

Some wild ones as a teaser for the WA thread I plan to make eventually. 



Ctenophorus reticulatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Dec 18, 2011)

My three girls


----------



## zeke (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow I didn't think centrel netteds actually look good till I saw this thread they are awesome


----------



## Niall (Dec 19, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Some wild ones as a teaser for the WA thread I plan to make eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By any chance did you find that male reticulatus around the Wheatbelt area?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 19, 2011)

> By any chance did you find that male reticulatus around the Wheatbelt area?


Nope, the male reticulatus was around shark bay.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice pics GP


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 28, 2011)

First hatchie of the season, this one is already full of character


----------



## Rocket (Dec 28, 2011)

Dragons_Lair said:


> My three girls



They look nice. If you ever want to spare one of your females, please PM me. I've been after a female for a while now...


----------



## Fiamma (Dec 28, 2011)

Awwww they're all so cute. Lovely baby Josh!!!

Deb (golden-tailed geckos are doing well)


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 28, 2011)

NAWW sah cute joshie


just snapped some quick pics of mine
god this ones a poser LOL, i just get the camera and she dives onto the log and poses, its so funny.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw a few of these guys today on my trip to The Sydney Reptile Park ! They are beautiful creatures!


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 30, 2011)

yes they are beautiful.

just some more
well coz ... i can


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 30, 2011)

5 of the clutch of 7, these guys are so cute, I cant wait for them to start feeding and colour up


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought I'd post some pics of my enclosure, its nothing special but they seem to enjoy it, and its easy to clean

Cheers Josh


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jan 4, 2012)

love these little guys they always look like they are smiling


----------



## matt74 (Feb 4, 2012)

heres a few of our new little ones. 

sorry, dont know how the shot of our frilly 'merv' got in there. lucky he's not in the same enclosure as our netteds with a gob like that!..


----------



## KREPS2011 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is my 3 . And their enclosure
Big thank you to Josh for the new hatchlings.











Cheers
Kyle


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking great Krepps, Im glad you are happy with them!
The Levis female you gave me is also doing really well


----------



## KREPS2011 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats good to hear . If i had the extra money i would of brought more off you lol. Me and the misses couldnt be more happy with them.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2012)

I just hatched this little one, he is nothing spectacular but I thought he was worth showing off.
The Mrs has named him Tigger :facepalm:


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 4, 2012)

oooo he looks nice !


----------



## reptalica (Apr 4, 2012)

Our three and enclosure set-up....

View attachment 245939
View attachment 245941
View attachment 245942
View attachment 245943
View attachment 245944


----------

